# Friday Watch



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Sekonda badged Poljot 3133, 23 jewels, hand-wound chronograph in a chrome plated case, fitted with a black, RLT Flieger 18mm strap.

Another one just returned from service and working perfectly.


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Citizen pretendo-graph for me today


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

This modded *6309-8368 Seiko* (1978) on a monster mesh...


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

Heuer Silverstone Bordeaux today


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

this today


----------



## KevG (Dec 15, 2008)

Camy this morning


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

This for the moment - but it will change later


----------



## tyrannes (Sep 27, 2006)

this one on the left arm and then

an Oris on the right arm .....










HAGWA

Simon


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Finally found a bracelet for the Fortis - enjoy your weekend 










Regards

Derek


----------



## mulliner86 (Jan 12, 2010)

this one's been firmly attached since arrival










Leo


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Speedy this morning










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

This one to be going on with...

*Services `Navigator`, (Swiss Made) FHFST cal.96 4, circa 1967 *


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Time it was worn a little.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

MarkF said:


> Time it was worn a little.


That is really nice Mark, I`m glad you changed your mind about selling it :yes:

Maybe when you change your mind again I might have enough spare dosh


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

This one again.










Roger


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > Time it was worn a little.
> ...


Mac, you are retired boomer, = loaded!

I'll give you 2 words that made me change my mind about selling it, "Le Locle" :thumbsup:


----------



## groach1234 (May 30, 2010)

It'll be this again today:










George


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Something bright today to cheer me up.


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Yobokies SKX007 With a Submariner Style Bezel.


----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

Have friends over from Germany this weekend, so what better watch to wear..............



















HAGWE


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

This for the last time as it,s going to be sold on the evil bay tonight.


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Starting off with this Seiko Titanium this morning...










HAGWE


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Wearing my Blancpain 50 MILSPEC 1


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Bell & Ross (errr NOT) for me today 

Have a good weekend everyone :thumbup:


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

New arrival for me today... some tasty Tuna :thumbsup:


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

I've been writing a lot about this one today. On my wrist at present -



















And It's World Cup!!!


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

pauluspaolo said:


> Bell & Ross (errr NOT) for me today
> 
> Have a good weekend everyone :thumbup:


Had one of those...Transfered the movement in to a Citizen case i had.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)




----------



## rookie263 (Jun 7, 2010)

frogspawn said:


> This for the moment - but it will change later


Hi I am no expert, But my brother owes two of these, his friend is sponsored by them, and there are two things I noticed about the watch,

1st the watches winder appears to be too slim as opposed to quite a robust one on the one's my brother has.

2nd the glow in the dark paint appears to be too pale compared to the more green tone of the one's ive played around with.

is this a real or a fake?

not to be rude but to expand my own knowledge...


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Bremont for me today:


----------



## funtimefrankie (Sep 8, 2009)

Trusty Traser Classic today. On the Nato I got a year ago for it and finally fitted last night.










Frank


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

One of those two this morning. Will be taking off shortly on the Beemer for a bit of 'canyon carving'. Got to get the chicken strips off the new tires.

*Tauchmeister Pro Diver or Croton Aquamatic*

*
*

*
*

*
*










*
*


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

This for me today.


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Good morning everyone! 

This one today. :cheers:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Jonmurgie said:


> New arrival for me today... some tasty Tuna :thumbsup:


*My award for best picture today!!!*


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

rookie263 said:


> frogspawn said:
> 
> 
> > This for the moment - but it will change later
> ...


 :shocking: oops, I would have thought that any questions on a watches authenticity should have been sent as a PM and not as a public posting. I hasten to add that the watch looks fine to me..


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Congrats on the new strap Derek, looks the business on the Marinemaster :thumbsup:

Old faithful Avigation Big Date with a collar and tie today and I still can't take a decent picture for toffee....mmmm, nice camera!


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

skx007 today










hagwe


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

jbw said:


> Yobokies SKX007 With a Submariner Style Bezel.


that bezel mod is a great look.was it a straight swop(as in easy lol lol)?


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2010)

Le Mans weekend 










all the best

Jan


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

jbw said:


> pauluspaolo said:
> 
> 
> > Bell & Ross (errr NOT) for me today
> ...


Looks good - any problems doing it? I like the watch as it is because the square case is different to anything else I have. Also it's the only remotely decent watch I've ever found in a charity shop (paid Â£20, I think, for it) - timekeeping is excellent & the build quality seems good too, lume is non-existant though!


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

This but on a Black Nato for a change...no new pics 'cos i'm late for work!










Have a good Friday!


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

diddy said:


> jbw said:
> 
> 
> > Yobokies SKX007 With a Submariner Style Bezel.
> ...


Yes very easy..I just had to bend the wire slightly on the submariner bezel to get it to "click" ok


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

pauluspaolo said:


> jbw said:
> 
> 
> > pauluspaolo said:
> ...


No problems with the transfer..went straight in (luckily)The stem was just a little too long which left a small gap between the case and crown so i just added a spacer...Obviously it is not water tight.

Yes it's a pitty about having no lume though!


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

JHM said:


> Le Mans weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks superb in the Gulf Colours.


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Cheers


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

rookie263 said:


> frogspawn said:
> 
> 
> > This for the moment - but it will change later
> ...


Believe me this is real, its a Pam 86, full boxes and papers and checked by Panerai.


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

This today. Not a standard quartz, but one of these :

http://www.electric-watches.co.uk/make/timex/m63/m63.php


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

CCCP Ministry Kommandirskie.

Just in, quick polish and on for the afternoon.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Some 60's glamour for me today


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Steve said:


> Sekonda badged Poljot 3133, 23 jewels, hand-wound chronograph in a chrome plated case, fitted with a black, RLT Flieger 18mm strap.
> 
> Another one just returned from service and working perfectly.


I really like that, Steve's Dad. Really nice case shape. You don't seem to see many of them, but they're cool.


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

something different for me today,


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Grande Taille today


----------



## ludi (Nov 23, 2009)

GMT...










HAGWE... euh, I mean HAG*WC* (World Cup) :toot:


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

This Omega chrono for me (thanks to boxbrownie)


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

Aquastar Benthos 500m


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

scottswatches said:


> Some 60's glamour for me today


I think this every time you post this picture and this time I'm going to say it - That is one fine looking watch, is it as good looking in the metal?


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

never did get the right trade for this so its been on my wrist this week.already hitting the magners and awaiting the football.come on uruguay.


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Lidl on a Toshi for me today:










HAGWE guys.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Seeing as kids are in fashion today, we're baby sitting Buster for a couple of hours who has taken a shine to my GMT this morning, cute but a pain in the a#rse. I hate kids, best place for them is somewhere I'm not :lol:


----------



## Warby (Mar 17, 2010)

This one for me today:

*Omega f300 on home made strap*


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

handlehall said:


> scottswatches said:
> 
> 
> > Some 60's glamour for me today
> ...


The crown is loose, the dial dirty and I don't like the strap. However, one of the best buys I have made and I have only ever seen one other green faced one for sale which went for twice as much as I paid. I'd buy another in a heartbeat.

Thanks for the compliments. I never get bored of hearing them!


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

This now...

*RLT 23*










...and this later...

*Omega Seamaster Professional 2255.80*










...when I take my mother to a Brooks & Dunn concert. :groan: :wallbash:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

RLT-69 today (although it's on a black nato)










Paul


----------



## malus65 (Dec 23, 2009)

Today I found another vintage... it's a Rolleiflex from the '60 in mint condition 

I took a few pictures in combination with my watches:


----------



## HappyLad (Oct 28, 2009)

Amphibia for me today


----------



## Drum2000 (Apr 2, 2010)

I've moved on to this now. 1971 Bulova 218.


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

GMTIIc for me


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

This one now for the rest of the day


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Draygo said:


> Steve said:
> 
> 
> > Sekonda badged Poljot 3133, 23 jewels, hand-wound chronograph in a chrome plated case, fitted with a black, RLT Flieger 18mm strap.
> ...


Hi Draygo,

They can still be had new, eBay number: 330408006840 from Juri Levenberg at 229 euros.


----------



## stolid (Aug 21, 2009)

My latest.

As worn on the International Space Station, circa 1997. ('cept I'm too tight to get a velcro strap atm)


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

I really like that, Steve's Dad. Really nice case shape. You don't seem to see many of them, but they're cool.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

minkle said:


>


Now that's very cool Mike. Great picture too :yes:

Sea-Dweller for me all day. Including for a pint or two in the pub in an hour or so :drinks: Provided I don't fall asleep first... i'm shattered.


----------



## rookie263 (Jun 7, 2010)

Flashharry said:


> rookie263 said:
> 
> 
> > frogspawn said:
> ...


im sorry, im new to this and new to online forums...

i was not aware of the protocol.

i wasnt saying it was false, i was merely asking if they make them with such drastic differences between the same models.

as i said im no expert just interested in watches.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Milgauss


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

JoT said:


> Milgauss


:wub:

You really know how to do this watch thing properly don't you John.


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

rookie263 said:


> Flashharry said:
> 
> 
> > rookie263 said:
> ...


"my brother owes two of these" - Two Pam86s?

Panerai make various models, suggest google may be your friend.


----------



## r00barb (Jun 3, 2008)

Carbon dialled seiko mod today....


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Robin S said:


> This today. Not a standard quartz, but one of these :
> 
> http://www.electric-watches.co.uk/make/timex/m63/m63.php


Interesting. Does that tick and have a second hand movement like a mechanical watch?

Anywayz...today I iz wearing mah bling innit.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Wearing this which I collected today from Steve Burrage after having a bit of TLC...

*Services (Made by Remex Electronics Ltd. Hong Kong), circa early 1980s?*


----------

